# J7611 ndc #



## lao1960 (Feb 8, 2012)

Does anyone know the NDC # for Albuteral code J7611?


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Feb 8, 2012)

The box or packaging usually will list it. If not you may want to check the fda website. You will need to know the name of the company that it is from. Search in the Active Ingredient Search

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cder/ndc/default.cfm


----------

